# Air Compressor Build



## Adam1060 (May 20, 2020)

_ recently had a compressor pump go out. Have tried to find parts and get NLA-(No Longer Available).
So I have decided to take my 60 gallon tank and build one. Any suggestions on pump and motors?
I do a lot of impact, air chisel work._


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam,

We would need a little more info like what is the air tank rated for in WP (working pressure). How many HP is the motor you have? what is it's FLA (full load amps) I built a single stage 50 gallon compressor with a three cylinder pump (slower, cooler and quiet) and a 3 HP 230 volt motor. It works for me for most needs and a little body work now and then. Had to make the belt guard which was a pain

Stephen


----------



## Adam1060 (May 20, 2020)

Stephen,

150 max WP
It is a A.O. SMITH motor
S# K56A28B23. (MO-3024)
230 v
14 amp
H.P. shows nothing
Trying to research and find, but no success yet. I would guess at least 3 HP

Thanks


----------



## Adam1060 (May 20, 2020)

1.5 HP
3450 RPM


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam,

Here is a list of electric motor output:
Hp. of
Motor Current - Full-Load (Amperes)
Single-phase Motors

volts 115 230 (single phase)
¼ 4.8 2.4
½ 7 3.5
¾ 9.4 4.7
1 11 5.5
1 ½ 15.2 7.6
2 20 10
3 28 14
5 46 23
7 ½ 68 34
10 86 43


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam,

My compressor shown above is a 3 HP 230 volt setup and I'm quite happy with it for use with body tools and spray guns. I could not recommend it for a sand blasting rig but it sounds like it would work for you. Just get the pump, most of the other parts you already have and can reuse them.
Pump: 
3 cyl $299 single stage








5 HP Single-Stage Air Compressor Pump | Princess Auto


5 HP Single-Stage Air Compressor Pump




www.princessauto.com




.
I would replace the check valve and safety valve both are very cheap.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam,

You have a 3 HP motor, the pump shown can be run at a slower rpm to use your motor with a smaller pulley. Found a cheaper one at $206:





5 HP, 1-Stage Replacement Compressor Pump







www.wttool.com


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam,

oops I didn't see the voltage in your post 14 amps @ 120 volt is 1.5 HP
14 amps @ 230 volts is 3 HP
What you need will depend on how many CFM you must have. The compressor above produces 10 CFM @ 100 PSI all day. A 1.5 motor can only drive a very small 2 cylinder pump at 6 CFM max. There also is the real estate available on the tank plate to mount motor and pump. On my tank the previous owner welded ears and extended the plate. This is a dangerous thing to do, I don't recommend doing that unless you are a certified welder. You could always bolt a lager plate on as an option.

Stephen


----------



## Adam1060 (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Adam, 

Your welcome, the biggest pain was the belt guard, There was none with the used tank when I bought it had to fabricate the whole cage and brackets


----------



## Jonstephenson01 (Apr 17, 2020)

Air compressors is perfect for finding homemade _air compressor builds_, as well as a variety of DIY air compressor tools, accessories, racks 
3 piece accessory Kit includes: 25' X 1/4inches Pvc air Hose with coupler and plug assembled, tire chuck with plug, blow gun with plug, tire gauge, blow gun with OSHA safety nozzle, rubber tip, three inflator adaptors


----------

